

AIRBNB for garages - yfaber

People, i&#x27;ve decided to launch a platform to connect people listing and those who want to rent garages. 
Do you guys have any feedback to give me and maybe help me out?&lt;p&gt;thanks<p>www.pamg.co
======
tptacek
This is something that probably does need to exist.

Suggestions:

* I have no idea how to see whether you have inventory in my city (I assume you have none). The classic call to action on the front page of sites like this is "look up a location".

* You're not doing a good job of selling to lessors, which, because you have no inventory, should probably be the lead on your site.

* You can sell to lessors with the same search box you'd offer to renters, and use it to turn your biggest weakness (no inventory) into an advantage ("there's no competition for you right now in Chicago, and 4984 people have used us to find a space in Chicago! Let's get your garage listed!")

* "CL" is not some kind of universal shorthand for Craigslist.

* Don't bury "save 70% on parking costs" in the middle of a paragraph 3 clicks into your site.

* Nobody cares about "multi-platform". Do you see words like that anywhere on the front page of Airbnb?

* Nobody wants garage analytics, so if you're going to sell some kind of analytics-based value proposition, you need to lead with the benefit and probably bury the word "analytics".

* The copy on this page seems a little bit in love with itself, for instance by talking up the importance of a desktop UI and a phone UI. Who cares? Be confident in what you're trying to sell and the value you're providing, and forget about all the technical detail. Nobody cares.

* Your "About Us" has nothing to do with parking. Fix.

Good luck!

~~~
yfaber
thanks for the tips buddy. can you just clarify the 3rd bullet? What do you
mean my 4984 people have used us to find a space in Chicago?

~~~
jyu
The point is, if you list your garage space, there's a good chance it will get
leased. 4984 is one of your site's metrics that can help convince people to
take action.

~~~
tptacek
You might also be able to drive those metrics externally from things like
long-tail SEO.

------
Mankhool
Is anybody doing anything to connect bands with rehearsal space?

------
timmm
Website not clear if selling parking spots or garage space.

~~~
yfaber
it's just a platform to rent private garages

------
yfaber
btw, go ahead and signup at [http://signup.pamg.co](http://signup.pamg.co)

------
yfaber
we've checked them and they are doing a nice job in UK i guess. I wanna tap
into the american market.

------
Jeremy1026
pamg is not memorable. I think a more brandable domain name would help
immensely.

~~~
tptacek
Airbnb isn't particularly memorable either; we just think it is because of all
the work they've put into the brand. Meaning is usually invested into names,
not extracted from them.

Best example: "ebay".

Move on from the name.

~~~
Jeremy1026
I disagree about airbnb. The name at least hints at what it is, as 'BNB' is a
fairly common term for 'Bed and Breakfast' which is of course, a place to
stay. I had no idea that PAMG stood for Park At My Garage until I clicked
through.

------
sgoyal360
Check out parkatmyhouse.com

~~~
tptacek
UK only, for what it's worth.

~~~
sgoyal360
No, I live in San Francisco and used it this weekend to park near the airport.

------
yfaber
anyone else?

